# film called brain on fire



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

was browsing through netflix last night and seen this movie called brain on fire. its not about dp but i could def relate to it a little bit heres the trailer. Let me know what you guys think of it.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

right on ya its a pretty decent film. its on netflix in canada but im sure u could watch it online some were.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

This looks pretty interesting, I'll have to check it out. Thanks for sharing!


----------

